# "Jesus Loves the Little Children Lecture"



## dannyhyde (Jun 11, 2007)

The audio of the latest Academy of the Christ Reformed Church (Anaheim, CA) in which I lectured on the main themes of my book, Jesus Loves the Little Children: why We Baptize Children is now available on the Christ Reformed site here.

http://kimriddlebarger.squarespace.com/the-latest-post/2007/6/11/Jesus-loves-the-little-children-authors-forum-with-rev-danny.html.


----------

